# Introducing Gotti



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Adorable! I think that's a great name for a cat!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a great name, and that picture is so adorable it hurts.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

A chillin' kitty.

Neat.

SJ


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a cute kitten!! Love those stipes. I used to watch the show "Growing Up Gotti" but couldn't stand how those boys treated their mother.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great name though I thought he would be named something about the ears. ROFL I like your name though.

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it is a great name. All cats have a little gangsta in them. LOL


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think it is a great name. All cats have a little gangsta in them. LOL


I second that ! Love the name. What a cute little thing! Love the white belly! Tooooo cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a beautiful kitty. I love his new name and it is very italian. Those markings are so strong in color and I would have picked him in a heartbeat when looking for a cat.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Perfect name, wish I could have a kitty here, not possible longest I have little Charlie the Fox Terrier (he hates cats). He's to cute


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... I love it when kittens sleep like that!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> guess when i clean Gotti's litter box tomm i'll see if nothing sticks:doh: Denise


Just checking on the status of Teflon Gotti's litterbox...:lol:


----------

